# Hello Van People



## skratt (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi from me. 
 Just thought I'd introduce myself. Im a travelling chef and have been living in my Burstner van for nearly 5 years now. I usually travel up and down the Uk in summer and head to south europe in the winter. Cheffing is a lousy job but its great for travelling as most good restaurants and hotels are always looking for chefs.
 I don't really use campsites unless I have to and am constantly thinking of new ideas to be as independant as possible in the van.
 My main passion is paragliding. It adds an incentive to get somewhere when you know theres a mountain or a cliff to fly off when you arrive.
 Im halfway through writing a cookbook for van dwellers. Mostly to try and get people to throw away theyre tinned soups and boil in the bag concoctions and replace with healthy, easy to cook, delicious recipes using fresh local ingredients available whilst travelling in UK and around Europe.
 happy travels ! Skratt


----------



## bedford1984 (Jun 23, 2011)

*welcome*

hi skratt welcome to the forum.
that should be a good book to have in the van  , the wife would love it :lol-053:


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the mad house!

Look forward to sharing some recipes with you, my hubby is very much a "3 tin stew" man but I do try to cook some interesting foods and as local and fresh as poss-to me it's one of the pleasures of MHing.


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum can't wait to get copy to give wife, as kitchen is off limits . Cooking womens work!! ,Barbeque's my concern.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Skratt,

Wellcome to the site.

Would be great to have a few good one pan meals from local produce but so many "chef" ones have six different fresh herbs. Six different spices, at least one off which is impossible to get hold of and a pint of fresh cream. Think of us simple folk when you write it.

Richard


----------



## skratt (Jun 27, 2011)

yes thats right ...there are too many ingredients involved in a lot of recipes.
  I have started off the book with a list of equipment needed ( pans, gadgets etc ) assuming that cooking will be done on 2 or three gas rings with no oven or grill. Then a list of essential ingredients like salt, herbs, spices, stock, rice, lentils etc to have on the van.
 The recipes will be simple, quick, easy with restaurant standard results. Often using ingredients that can be easily picked from the wild.
 I will not be using the standard recipe format that involves weighing and measuring unless really needed ..... mostly it will be a case of ... a handful of this, a dollop of that..... it saves on mess and also inspires chef-like confidence.
 The book was my inspired by people who came round for dinner and couldnt believe I cooked it in the van in 15 minutes. 
 Should be finished soon. 
cheers


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic idea Skratt....So you're the guy who actually does go and jump off a cliff?
Have a great recipe for water mint pancakes and wild raspberries ...a breakfast from heaven!


----------



## skratt (Jun 27, 2011)

thats sounds a great breakfast ... :tongue:

 Yes Im just about to jump off one now at Freathy, Cornwall. Lovely view as you fly up and down the coast. Right next to a couple of good wild camp spots too.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 27, 2011)

skratt said:


> yes thats right ...there are too many ingredients involved in a lot of recipes.
> I have started off the book with a list of equipment needed ( pans, gadgets etc ) assuming that cooking will be done on 2 or three gas rings with no oven or grill. Then a list of essential ingredients like salt, herbs, spices, stock, rice, lentils etc to have on the van.
> The recipes will be simple, quick, easy with restaurant standard results. Often using ingredients that can be easily picked from the wild.
> I will not be using the standard recipe format that involves weighing and measuring unless really needed ..... mostly it will be a case of ... a handful of this, a dollop of that..... it saves on mess and also inspires chef-like confidence.
> ...


 
sounds like my type of cooking! put me down for a copy.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jun 27, 2011)

please can you finnish cook book before my holidays in august :cheers:


----------



## Bewicklass (Jun 27, 2011)

*Someone after my own heart*



skratt said:


> yes thats right ...there are too many ingredients involved in a lot of recipes.
> I have started off the book with a list of equipment needed ( pans, gadgets etc ) assuming that cooking will be done on 2 or three gas rings with no oven or grill. Then a list of essential ingredients like salt, herbs, spices, stock, rice, lentils etc to have on the van.
> The recipes will be simple, quick, easy with restaurant standard results. Often using ingredients that can be easily picked from the wild.
> I will not be using the standard recipe format that involves weighing and measuring unless really needed ..... mostly it will be a case of ... a handful of this, a dollop of that..... it saves on mess and also inspires chef-like confidence.
> ...


 
You should see my little stock cupboard in my home made camper - Citroen Berlingo Mulitspace - room for me and my dog! I always have a store of spices (chilli flakes, cumin, coriander, paprika etc) in tiny jars - the sort you get jam/mustard in gift packs. I have plastic pots with rice, flour, lentils, pasta, sugar, porridge oats (once made a kinda rhubarb crumble type thing from rhubarb growing on a site in Yorkshire) to name but a few items. The only thing I will get out of a tin is tomatoes, baked beans (very rare occasions), tuna and possibly tinned fruit. I wouldn't bat an eye lid at cooking up a spag bol from scratch, picking fresh mussels on a beach on Skye and making moules marinier, or picking wild garlic leaves to go with some tomatoes with a balsamic dressing served with chicken marinated in garlic, lemon and olive oil cooked on a BBQ :king:

Half the fun of being in my wee van is taking the time to cook, usually with a glass of wine at my side, whilst looking at a beautiful Scottish view. I have a friend who likes to have her tea by 6 at the latest, usually something out of a tin or two, which takes as little preparation as possible. Needless to say, if we go off together for a few days in our vans, we do not share meals. Any time you fancy a meal in ma wee van, feel free, am sure I could come up with a 3-course meal in an hour or less. Maybe you could put it in your cookbook


----------



## teen (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hi Skratt*

Can you include some good healthy recipies that only use one pan!!  I manage to rest food and stick it back in the skillet, anything to cut down on washing up ( never have enough water onboard):tongue:


----------



## skratt (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Bewick lass.  You sound like you have it sussed already. You are welcome to contribute with perhaps a scottish recipe and I will give you a mention and send you a copy.   
 Hi Teen,  yes most of the recipes are healthy as I am a bit of a health freek myself. Theres plenty of veggie options that can convert even hardened carnivores.  Quite a lot are one potters too. 

 Its a lovely day here in North Devon and Im going on a bass catching attempt. 
  Wild seabass fillets on mussel and wild sorrel risotto - ?    Shame the Samphire has run out ...


----------



## skratt (Jun 29, 2011)

and thanks for the invite Berwicklass ... I'll be up that way soon. :drive:


----------



## Bewicklass (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Skratt

Very welcome anytime, however think my message may have misled you - am not in Scotland (just go there to wild camp), actually live in Northumberland - just as gorgeous in my mind and only a mere 25 mins from Scotland.

Will have a think what recipe to send you - off the top of my head, I have a very good chicken dish with white wine (you can drink the rest :cheers and creme fraiche. Will get back to you with that one - for now I have a teaching application to drop off.

P.S. Can you tell me how I can get a photo of my van on my profile? I have tried a couple of times to work it out, perhaps I'm just being thick!


----------



## skratt (Jul 5, 2011)

to get a pic of your van on here just go to settings (top right ) then you will see on the left "my settings" and "edit avatar" go there and choose a file. That should do it. 
 cheers Skratt


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Jul 8, 2011)

*copy of book*

Hi Skratt

Have you finished your book yet? Would love a copy. Not very productive at cooking so hubby is saying "bring it on" :lol-053:

Patricia


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the site. :wave::have fun:


----------



## wildman (Jul 9, 2011)

Martin Dorey has already written "The campervan cookbook" but am sure there is room for another. Good luck with it.


----------



## skratt (Jul 9, 2011)

Ive got Martin Dorey's cookbook. Its a good read and a few nice recipes. You can tell he's not a chef though. 
 Mine is coming from a different angle.
 Its not just a recipe book, its more of a reference for van cooking with lots of ideas on how to get chef type results.
 I've picked up many fast and quick tips after 30 years as a top chef in restaurants, on private yachts and on film sets often working in a limited space with limited ingredients, just like in a van. 
 How does the chef produce a michellin star standard, 4 course meal, on a yacht in the middle of the med in a tiny galley for guests paying 25000 dollars a day for the charter ?    
 All shall be revealed :tongue:


----------



## just jane (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive not read Martin Dorey's book but you could tell he isnt a chef but judging by his other books Im not sure what he is,there are some interesting titles Amazon.co.uk: Martin Dorey: Books  :rolleyes2:


----------



## Bewicklass (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Skratt

Have a recipe for you. Made it today, while hanging around waiting to do some archery. Had taken bread and cheese to have for my lunch, but as it was such a miserable day fancied cooking something. Although not stocked up with anything more than my basics, I managed to produce a very tasty rice dish that was great as a meal by itself or would make a very tasty accompaniment to a bit of chicken, sausages, well anything really.

This recipe serves one as main meal or two as a side dish (measurements are pretty approximate as I just chucked everything in!!)

Ingredients:
1 tbsp Olive oil
1 knob butter
Approx. 4 tbsp Basmati rice (am sure long grain would be fine)
2 tbsp red lentils
Little bit of stock cube ( I used less than a 1/4)
1/4 tsp tumeric
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp cayene pepper - season as you like - this amount was enough to give a bit of a kick but not too over-powering!
Water
Grated cheese (to taste - approx 1 oz?!)
Seasoning

1. Put oil and butter in pan and heat gently till butter melts. 
2. Add rice and lentils and stir.
3. Add spices and stock 
4. Give everything a good stir and let cook gently for a min or two.
5. Add enough water to cover. Put lid on a gently cook till rice is cooked but still with a little bite to it (you may need to add more water)
6. Season to taste and turn off heat when just cooked. Consistency should be a little like a risotto, but bit less liquid (is this helping? lol)
7. Grate in some cheese and stir till melted.

It really was delicious - you can really taste the lentils. I think this would also be very nice with a little chopped onion cooked in oil and butter first before adding other ingredients, however I didn't have one!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 17, 2011)

cindy thompson does a good book or two about cooking in vans. there is always room for another though. he who dares wins and all that. one pressure cooker can do a full xmas dinner .use the grill to brown off chicken and potatoes . then put in xmas pud . al possible with a bit of thought. you will have to let us know when its published . cheers alan.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Bewicklass said:


> Hi Skratt
> 
> Have a recipe for you. Made it today, while hanging around waiting to do some archery. Had taken bread and cheese to have for my lunch, but as it was such a miserable day fancied cooking something. Although not stocked up with anything more than my basics, I managed to produce a very tasty rice dish that was great as a meal by itself or would make a very tasty accompaniment to a bit of chicken, sausages, well anything really.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Bewicklass

Your receipt sounded so nice that my wife did it for lunch x2 and it was very tasty indeed -  enough for the two of us and quick and easy to make and what finished it off just nicely was very little washing up to do.


----------



## skratt (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Bewick Lass, 
  Thanks for the recipe. Its sounds a really great base for something or just on its own. Nice one.
 It sounds a bit like a version of Kosheri. When I lived in Cairo there were kosheri shops everywhere.
 Basically its a mixture of cooked rice, pasta and lentils. Then you top the whole thing off with fried onions and Spicey tomato sauce.  The secret is in the way you mix it with fried spices and butter. Its included in the book. 
 May I include your version perhaps to go with Northumberland Sausages ?  Have you got a name for it ?
 Im told names are important.  When I worked on the big yachts I sometimes had to russle things up from what we had available. I often had guests asking me what a dish was called and had to think fast on my feet to make it sound authentic. LOL


----------



## Hughman (Jan 20, 2012)

*Food*



skratt said:


> Hi Bewick Lass,
> Thanks for the recipe. Its sounds a really great base for something or just on its own. Nice one.
> It sounds a bit like a version of Kosheri. When I lived in Cairo there were kosheri shops everywhere.
> Basically its a mixture of cooked rice, pasta and lentils. Then you top the whole thing off with fried onions and Spicey tomato sauce.  The secret is in the way you mix it with fried spices and butter. Its included in the book.
> ...



That's a kind of version of kedgeree (kitcheri in India) by the sound of it. Rice, lentils, onion, a bit of chilli, a bit of turmeric; anglicised version uses fish, e.g. smoked haddock (best), or tinned tuna (OK and quick), plus cooked rice, fried onion, a goodly amount of butter, salt and pepper, and some chopped-up hardboiled egg. Very nice too.

If you've got an oven, you're away - onion, garlic, dried herbs/spices etc, bit of animal (beef, chicken, pheasant, whatever), all browned a bit, then chuck in some smallish bits of veg and top up with red or white wine, bung it in on low, and come back in 2 hours or so. I suppose it uses a bit of gas, but dead easy and always good.


----------

